# Torn between RGA8, RG2228, and Agile



## Bombdotcom (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm new here, but I've been checking the place out for months. You guys seem pretty knowledgable on the subject of 8 strings and I've decided to move from my 7 to an 8 now but I can't fucking pick which one I want.

The money isn't an issue, I have that taken care of, but I want the best quality for my buck. Everything from the tuners to the pickups, I want the best quality.

I'm leaning very close to the RG2228 but I also find the Interceptor series from Agile to be absolutely gorgeous. PLUS the interceptors come with a trem and 808s. BUT, I don't want to wait until May to get one.. Plus I missed the deadline deposit anyway.

Can someone tell me what to do and make my mind up for me? Haha. Right now it's the 2228 but if someone can persuade me towards Agile (And give me some ideas on how I can actually get an interceptor NOW) or the RGA, it'd be greatly appreciated!


----------



## SPBY (Feb 6, 2010)

if i where you... i would definitely get the 2228. you (i) really dont want a trem with an 8 string, it would just be a massive pain in the ass. The RG has a slim neck to make the switch to an 8 not as drastic as it could be, and you can always refinish it (which is what i would do). The RGA8 is a good deal, but it comes with no case and the upper fret access isn't the best :/

This is just all my opinion however.


----------



## Nosedevil (Feb 6, 2010)

I've tried the 2228 and own two Agiles. Personally, I've always disliked the Wizard necks, so that's why I choose Agile. 

IMO, it all comes down to the neck and how comfortable you are with it. If you have a Ibby 7, you might go for the 2228. Agiles usually have a slightly rounder neck and a longer scale length. Plus, the scale length also affects greatly on the tone.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 6, 2010)

I'd go the RGA8. Better than the 2228 because it is mahogany (I don't like basswood myself) has a wizard II neck as opposed to the regular wizard neck on the 2228, plus it looks better and is half the price. I think if you got the RGA8, you could use whatever money you would've spent on a 2228 to make it into a real monster. Ibby will get rid of the 2228 next year mark my words. 

Agile are also a good option, though you may not be able to try before you buy, I've seen a lot of shippin disasters by Rondo recently.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 6, 2010)

Personally I've played a RG2228 and personally leads sound good but the low f# with basswood didn't sound good to me really at all. Unless your driving you amp really hard which I did but didn't like it. Besides that I would go with the RGA8 set up and put some lungren pickups in it. Make it sound a whole lot better or agile with the same thing.


----------



## Lasik124 (Feb 6, 2010)

Well Weighing the pro's and con's 

Agile does have a better Scale Length 28.625" Compared to Ibanez so you will get a better tone and feel especially if you plan to use a Low B and Low F#( I was scared of it at first but really dig it and am glad I got it now)

Also respectfully and because he just said in opinion to SPBY I've never dealt with a Kahler until now, but WOW its easy I mean real easy! It does not have all the non-sense I had to deal with with the Floyd Rose, and like I said this is just my opinion because some people are trem guys, some aren't Its no hassle at all, I really enjoy it!

But if you want a guitar now, I don't think you'll be able to get a Interceptor until may unfortunately unless you bought one used of course!
And at this point you may be a tad limited on color options if you do want to wait till May.


So if your asking me I say an Agile, But with these things I've said taken into mind lets now look at the Ibanez's.

The rg2228 is going to have the RGA8 Beat in almost everything, But I will agree with what someone else said if you got an RGA8 and put diffrent pickups in it, it can indeed most likely sound better.(Both Statements Opinions)

I have never played an rga8 but I can only imagine the rg2228 will feel better and be easier to play!(Opinion)


Honestly dude? With the guitars your looking at your not going to be dissapointed with whatever guitar you choose  They are all great!

So after this long and I feel at this point almost Un-productive debate 

I will give you a blunt answer, If i was you, and this is ME.

I would go for the Rg2228( IF money isn't an issue)

Again this is opinion! 

Take care and like I said you'll love whatever you get, and also Welcome to the forum and the 8 string world! They sure are great


----------



## Troegenator (Feb 6, 2010)

RG2228, all day, everyday. 


And Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Steve-Om (Feb 6, 2010)

If money is not an issue, have you considered any other brand ???

Cuz, if I were you and money was not an issue I would order a Sherman 8 string...or a Bernie Rico Jr 8.... 

Just my opinion anyway !!!


----------



## Colton165 (Feb 6, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I'd go the RGA8. Better than the 2228 because it is mahogany (I don't like basswood myself) has a wizard II neck as opposed to the regular wizard neck on the 2228, plus it looks better and is half the price. I think if you got the RGA8, you could use whatever money you would've spent on a 2228 to make it into a real monster. Ibby will get rid of the 2228 next year mark my words.
> 
> Agile are also a good option, though you may not be able to try before you buy, I've seen a lot of shippin disasters by Rondo recently.


i had no idea the rga was mahogany. i like basswood (i have 2 basswood ibbys and my korina explorer), but i think for an 8, a denser wood is much more fitting.

i do prefer the carved top for a wider body as well, aesthetics are above the 2228 imo as well.

im totally agreeing 100%, get the RGA8 and swap those pups and maybe do some other electronic inspecting and do needed work/upgrades and turn that $700 guitar into something much better than a stock 2228 for under $2000.

i think personally before i get an rga8 (im getting one now, even if its way later); im going to acquire a decent rig amp/FX/guitar-upgrade wise (invader 100, vader or mesa cab, BKP/Dimarzio pups, possible trem upgrades, electronic work on my vol knob for 7420, etc.). trying to get into the live scene and all.

def go for that rga8.


----------



## derker (Feb 9, 2010)

I've never played any of these guitars, but keep in mind the 2228 is an Ibanez prestige (MIJ) and built to higher tolerances than the RGA. I'm not sure where the RGA is made but it's probably China or Korea...which isnt necessarily a step down but is usually an indicator for the quality control.


----------



## I_infect (Feb 9, 2010)

The Agile has a better overall design(intrepids) in my opinion... the 28"+ scale really makes a difference on that low F# or below. My only bitch about Agile is their quality control being inconsistent. You can always order the Agile first, if you hate it or it's not up to par, return it.

I like the idea of the RGA8, however I hate the Indo 7321s, and the RGA8 is Indo.

To me the safest bet would be the RG2228 but also the priciest.


----------



## TMM (Feb 9, 2010)

I_infect said:


> I like the idea of the RGA8, however I hate the Indo 7321s, and the RGA8 is Indo.



Every XPT707 I've played was incredible (quite possibly the best Ibbys I've played, Japanese, American, custom, etc), and those are Indo, too. I don't think you can rule out the Indo Ibbys based on the firewood-worthy RG7321.

Of these 3, I would suggest the RGA8. The RG2228's headstock is fugly, the price isn't justified IMHO, and both Intrepid 8's I played (1 new, 1 old) just felt cheaply made, and I wasn't a fan of their blocky construction.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 9, 2010)

Are you aware of roters production offerings?


----------



## Fzau (Feb 9, 2010)

+1 for a semi-custom Roter!
$1000 shipped to the US


----------



## I_infect (Feb 9, 2010)

TMM said:


> Every XPT707 I've played was incredible



Sorry but I gotta disagree. I bought one new, a 2008, and it was the worst playing guitar I ever owned. Hated it. It was more the guitar though, than the location made. And honestly, the RGA7 neck looks very similar to the 7321, which makes me question the RGA8
As far as Indo, I do like the Indo S7320 compared to the Koreans, but lately anything other than MiJ has me raising an eyebrow at them(Ibanez) so I'd have to play the RGA8 first before I could honestly recommend one.


----------



## yevetz (Feb 9, 2010)

2228


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Feb 10, 2010)

I_infect said:


> Sorry but I gotta disagree. I bought one new, a 2008, and it was the worst playing guitar I ever owned. Hated it. It was more the guitar though, than the location made. And honestly, the RGA7 neck looks very similar to the 7321, which makes me question the RGA8
> As far as Indo, I do like the Indo S7320 compared to the Koreans, but lately anything other than MiJ has me raising an eyebrow at them(Ibanez) so I'd have to play the RGA8 first before I could honestly recommend one.



maybe that's the chance you take with indo...i love my xpt it's f'n sweet. but like schecter maybe sometimes you can get a shitty one...my friends hellraiser was riddled with QC bullshit...(sorta off topic) i had the 2228 and it's nice but i paid 1500 for mine and thought that was a stretch...i really would try the rga8 simply because even if you didn't like it i think you could get out of it with a minimal loss at $799.


----------



## blackseeds (Feb 15, 2010)

rg2228 has a freakin comfortable neck! i really didn't feel like it was a huge thing to play it after i played my rg1527 for a while


----------



## Merlin_602 (Feb 15, 2010)

I believe the agile is the way to go if you're after bang for buck. 2228's are seriously overpriced and having owned both a 2228 and a 30" intrepid i think the agile is better.


----------



## Origin (Feb 15, 2010)

You can find a good deal for a 2228, just have to kinda camp out. And if money's not an issue you can just get one new  I'm personally camping out because I'm a college student and generally broke.


----------



## freepower (Feb 15, 2010)

Having played a 2228 and owning a Agile Interceptor 827 I think that the Agile's the better guitar (for me anyway) and that the price is phenomenal even after shipping to Ireland. Can't speak for the other Agile models but many others have.

That said, I presume you've been checking the RGA reviews, aye?


----------



## demigod (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorry for bumping this old thread but im in the same situation. I'm leaning to the RGA8 lol but still uncertain


----------



## Rook (Jun 24, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I'd go the RGA8. Better than the 2228 because it is mahogany (I don't like basswood myself) has a wizard II neck as opposed to the regular wizard neck on the 2228, plus it looks better and is half the price. I think if you got the RGA8, you could use whatever money you would've spent on a 2228 to make it into a real monster. Ibby will get rid of the 2228 next year mark my words.
> 
> Agile are also a good option, though you may not be able to try before you buy, I've seen a lot of shippin disasters by Rondo recently.



You're kidding the waiting list for those in Europe is huge. Or was until the price got as high as it is. Praticularly with all the publicity people like Tony McAlpine and Tosin Abasi are starting to get (relatively speaking) now's a better time than ever to produce a Fujigen 8 string.

Every 2228 we had in sold within a few weeks without exception.

The RGA8 isn't anything on the 2228, they don't setup as well IMO and the basswood, being a brighter wood I feel cuts better. I'm sure some people are very happy with the RGA8, and I'd have one over a Schecter every time for the better neck, but the 2228 is a great instrument, and it doesn't feel like you're compromising on anything. Granted the 2011 RGA8's have been much better than previously, but there really is a massive difference to the Prestige.

If money's no object, it has to be the 2228, it was the only 8 (non custom grade) I've ever considered buying, and it's fantastic quality. If you want me to go through a more detailed comparison of the two I'd be happy to, my shop (the one I worked for, RIP) had about 4 RGA8's in the time I was there and we did as many RG2228's (though one was used).

My experience of Agile is they're fine on a budget, and they're designed not to look like guitars as cheap as they are, which is great if you're on a budget. The few I've tried haven't been as good as the 2228.

Say I'm biased because I have one, but I'm probably going to have sold it by the end of the year, and there's a reason I got the one I did (apart form the price )


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 24, 2011)

Dude check when I posted that.  I now have a 2228 so I can say that post is complete bullocks.


----------



## Rook (Jun 24, 2011)

aaawwww dang, first time I've been caught out by a necro bump.

Thought it was strange coming from you 




Bollocks


----------



## sell2792 (Jun 24, 2011)

If you can afford it, the RG2228, followed by a nice Agile, follew lastly by the RGA8s. Maybe check out the ESP SC 8 strings?


----------



## demigod (Jun 24, 2011)

> sell2792: If you can afford it, the RG2228, followed by a nice Agile, follew lastly by the RGA8s. Maybe check out the ESP SC 8 strings?


If i upgrade the RGA8 with EMG 808's how would the order look then?


----------



## Rook (Jun 24, 2011)

The stock pickups on all of the aforementioned 8's aren't to my taste, so for _me_ that's not a factor.

Don't go 808, go DiMarzio D-Activator 8 or 808X at least, hence all will need a pickup change, hence it's not an issue


----------



## demigod (Jun 25, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> The stock pickups on all of the aforementioned 8's aren't to my taste, so for _me_ that's not a factor.
> 
> Don't go 808, go DiMarzio D-Activator 8 or 808X at least, hence all will need a pickup change, hence it's not an issue


LOL ok then ^^
So if i put whatever of those pickups in it, would it be a good choice? Since i dont know what the other differences' influence would be.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Jun 25, 2011)

just get the rga8 put some d'activators save more money and get a custom axe once you have more experience in the 8 territory don't go with agile if the guitar has a problem you can not return it .... the best option it's the rg2228 but i would get a custom for that amount of money and with better look not a black and plain guitar..

just my 2 canadian cents


----------



## demigod (Jun 25, 2011)

Ok cool thx a lot guys


----------



## Rook (Jun 25, 2011)

dirgesong said:


> just get the rga8 put some d'activators save more money and get a custom axe once you have more experience in the 8 territory don't go with agile if the guitar has a problem you can not return it .... the best option it's the rg2228 but i would get a custom for that amount of money and with better look not a black and plain guitar..
> 
> just my 2 canadian cents



A decent custom 8 string for $2k? Does that exist?

Serious question, not being a dick lol.


----------



## Phlegethon (Jun 25, 2011)

if money isn't an issue, then go for the RG2228, it's going to be the superior ERG out of the choices you presented us with. yes, the RGA8 is a good instrument .. however it's outclassed by it's higher end RG cousin. the hardware, pickups and cuts of wood are going to be superior and if you have the choice I believe it would be better to invest in an instrument that doesn't need to be modified out of the box out of necessity. changing hardware on the RG2228 by comparison would be personal choice but there's no actual "need" to swap out anything right from day one


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Jun 25, 2011)

i love the prestige's but honestly, get the RGA8. the 2228 build quality kills the RGA however, its not worth the extra $1200. neither are the EMG's. although, if i sold a guitar with EMG's, id take $200 off (i really dont like them haha) but still, not worth the extra $1200. take some sand paper to the neck to get it to feel the way you want, and upgrade the pickups. all that really matters anymore is the bridge. and since they have the same one, you should be in the clear. then just upgrade the pickups and make sure the frtes are nice and you have a $1000ish RG2228. and id put in a tone knob but thats just me


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Jun 25, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> A decent custom 8 string for $2k? Does that exist?
> 
> Serious question, not being a dick lol.



yes Oakland axe factory and Elysian !!


----------



## demigod (Jun 25, 2011)

ibanezRG1527 said:


> i love the prestige's but honestly, get the RGA8. the 2228 build quality kills the RGA however, its not worth the extra $1200. neither are the EMG's. although, if i sold a guitar with EMG's, id take $200 off (i really dont like them haha) but still, not worth the extra $1200. take some sand paper to the neck to get it to feel the way you want, and upgrade the pickups. all that really matters anymore is the bridge. and since they have the same one, you should be in the clear. then just upgrade the pickups and make sure the frtes are nice and you have a $1000ish RG2228. and id put in a tone knob but thats just me


I was planning on replacing the mid scoop switch (bleh!) with a tone knob anyway lol. I suppose thats possible in some way or the other with the stock pickups before i swap them for EMG's?


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Jun 25, 2011)

^ everything is possible


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 25, 2011)

The 2228 I found VERY comfy compared to the Agile. Havent tried anRga8 but dont they have the problem with the studs tearing out?!


----------



## demigod (Jun 25, 2011)

I've heard that that problem has been fixed. Only those produced in 09 (the first run) had that problem.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 25, 2011)

OP, be careful when buying used then!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 25, 2011)

By all accounts the RGA8 isn't very good, and seeing as you'll be spending more on pickups anyway you might as well just get an Agile. I can get an interpid 828 with a hardcase + shipping costs to the UK for less than an RGA8 is new. The stock pickups and general quality will be better.


----------



## TJV (Jun 25, 2011)

Is there anybody who has experience of both RGA8 and RG2228?
Can you compare those necks? I suppose RG2228 neck is tough but what do you say about neck of that cheaper one? Does it bend like all other cheap ibanez necks?


----------



## demigod (Jun 25, 2011)

Ok the reason that agile is out of the question is because after shipping, yax, etc... the RGA8 is cheaper.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 25, 2011)

valkkio said:


> Is there anybody who has experience of both RGA8 and RG2228?
> Can you compare those necks? I suppose RG2228 neck is tough but what do you say about neck of that cheaper one? Does it bend like all other cheap ibanez necks?


 
Bend?  I've got an rg7321 and the neck feels just as solid as that of my 2228.



demigod said:


> Ok the reason that agile is out of the question is because after shipping, yax, etc... the RGA8 is cheaper.


 
Really? It was about even for me, and thats including a hardcase with the Agile.


----------



## MannyMoonjava (Jun 25, 2011)

Welcome to tha club man 
I've just ordered an Agile Interceptor Pro 828. 
I'll tell u about it when I get it!! cant wait btw! : D


----------



## Rook (Jun 26, 2011)

valkkio said:


> Is there anybody who has experience of both RGA8 and RG2228?
> Can you compare those necks? I suppose RG2228 neck is tough but what do you say about neck of that cheaper one? Does it bend like all other cheap ibanez necks?



The RG2228 has a wider neck than the RGA, which is pretty important because the strings end up too close together otherwise. The RG2228 also has a soft curve and feels very smooth and rounded. The RGA8 has an ever so slightly narrower neck which isn't anywhere as comfortable a shape. It doesn't quite have the shoulders of a 7321 but it's that sort of idea. I know what you mean about the necks bending, and the crucial thing about the RGA8 for me is that it just doesn't set up anywhere near as well as the 2228. I'm not a super low action person but once the 2228's set up it's just the slightly narrower string spacing and wider neck to get used to, which you will in about a day or two, the RGA seems to either develop humps or choking spots, we've had high frets from the factory and small warps on guitars less than a year old. It's fine for a budget but the 2228 is rock solid. I also find the mahogany of the RGA quite muddy in comparison, don't let people tell you basswood is some cheap bargain wood...


----------



## TJV (Jun 26, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Bend?  I've got an rg7321 and the neck feels just as solid as that of my 2228.



I had one too. Mine rg7321 was like bubble gum, just like S7320 I played couple of times.


----------



## Variant (Jun 26, 2011)

valkkio said:


> Is there anybody who has experience of both RGA8 and RG2228?





Yup, owned an RG2228 when it first came out for about a year, and have had an RGA8 (w/ an EMG 808 swap + killswitch in lieu of the mid-scoop switch... put the vol. in the tone position, actually, so I don't bump it and so the killswitch is right at hand) for about three months now. The verdict? 

*RGA8 > RG2228*  




While the overall quality isn't quite on par (fret dressing, routing, wiring, general fit & finish), I've been able to set it up to play just as good, if not better, than my RG2228 and there's some distinct advantages: 

*One:* The neck is _*way*_ stiffer. I don't know what the technical difference is, but the RG2228's neck would flex with _*way*_ too much ease, just with normal fretting, bowing (the seventh string, in particular) slightly out of tune. Additionally, it simply wasn't as stable (surely to do with the neck stiffness issues) going from place to place. My RGA8's is rock solid, I can't even do neck bends with it.  

*Two:* Mahogany > basswood.  This, of course, is highly subjective... to my ears (and many others), basswood yields nice round, mid-rangey lead tones, and in that respect the 2228 is better... however, the RGA8's single note high stuff (*ONCE* you eject the shite stock pups) is quite good, 85-90% of the way there, _*AND*_ the low stuff sounds miles better. I tune down to D1 and I never could get that to sound solid on the 2228, everything was just a bit round and mushy down there. 

*Three:* I think it looks and feels better. The archtop is really comfortable, the upper fret access is a tad better, and the normal gloss black is sooooooo much nicer than that boat show "galaxy black" sparkle nonsense. 

That said, I *DID* have the bridge bolt pull out of the body like many others (I guess this is resolved), but with Dendropis' suggestion it's been fixed with no further issues whatsoever.






> Can you compare those necks? I suppose RG2228 neck is tough but what do you say about neck of that cheaper one? Does it bend like all other cheap ibanez necks?



Not at all.  Like I said, my RGA8 is way stiffer and more stable. So far as the profile goes, it feels essentially the same as the 2228... maybe a tad more D-shaped (I'm working off memory here), and less thin-to-thick (like Dino's necks) as you go up... but all in all, it feels fuckin' great to me.


----------



## demigod (Jun 26, 2011)

Ok so its settled then. With out a doubt the RGA8 and PU swap for 808/808x and screw the mid switch. BTW did you switch the positions of the switch with the scoop switch and replaced the mid switch with a kill switch and the vol. knob with a tone?


----------



## Variant (Jun 26, 2011)

demigod said:


> Ok so its settled then. With out a doubt the RGA8 and PU swap for 808/808x and screw the mid switch. BTW did you switch the positions of the switch with the scoop switch and replaced the mid switch with a kill switch and the vol. knob with a tone?



Tone knobs are worthless (for me anyway... ), I just put the volume in the position closest to the jack so I wouldn't bump down it like I always do, and dropped the killswitch in the position just adjacent to the bridge pup.  BTW, Killswitch + Ebow = fun, fun, fun.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 26, 2011)

Quality control is going to be more consistent with prestige guitars. Generally if they're good, they're good. Buying low end guitars you run the risk of getting a dud. My 7321 is brilliant but I know people who have got bad ones.


----------



## MistaSnowman (Jun 26, 2011)

I was lucky enough to noodle around with the Ibanez RG2228 today at one of the GC's here in Chicago, and if I had $2000, it'd be mine...but I didn't and it's still there for some lucky schmoe to score it. The sound from that guitar was raw, tight, and delicious. The pick attack was very sharp, and the neck is very fast. This guitar gets the !


----------



## Rook (Jun 27, 2011)

@Variat I can say with absolute confidence there isn't a stiffness issue, and in the few years they've been out we've had a couple of warp issues with the RGA and no such thing with the 2228. I don't know if you had a dud, it wasn't setup properly or even your bridge wasn't tightened down so bendin put everything else out of tune, but I really don't want the OP to think the RGA8's have an amazingly perfectly stiff neck and the 2228's neck is flexible or something.

As a seller, we encountered regular warps with RGA8s, we even had them comin from the factory with them, and never a single neck issue with a 2228. We had one of the finest techs in the south of England working in our store, so I'm not just counting those we wold, but we had a surprising amount in for setup work.

Warping isn't the end of the world, a lot of necks warp slightly while settling in, a lot of UV's from the early 90's developed a hump around the 5th fret which hundreds of players will never have noticed, all I'm saying is one person's experience with one or other guitar doesn't match another's, so you shouldn't take one guy's bad experience as rule.

I'm not trying to put you off the RGA either, it's less than half what the 2228 costs. 


Have you even played them? I just realised I haven't asked this...


----------



## demigod (Jun 27, 2011)

FYI im not ordering online so i can actually hold the guitar before i decide to buy one 
So...the chances for me to get a dud is minimal. And if as you say it is that variant had a dud, wouldn't that defeat the whole purpose of getting a prestige??


----------



## Rook (Jun 27, 2011)

^Without having it in my hands, I can't say it was a dud or not, it sounds like the truss rod was too loose which is a setup thing, not the guitar.

All brands have their 'duds' though, it might leave the factory perfect and by the time it's travelled thousands have miles have developed an issue, which is why these things have a warranty. Ask anyone, Ibanez Prestige have on of the best track records, Ibanez Indonesia do not (it's good, sure, but every time they release something new, there's stack loads of issues - the Edge III, the new RGD7320, the EdgeIII 8 stripping out of the RGA8, they always need fret jobs).

I think going and holding both Ibanez guitars would be wise, particularly as money's not an issue apparently.


----------



## Variant (Jun 28, 2011)

^
Dude... mine flexed, noticeably.  You could avoid it with a really light touch, but it's no way to play a guitar... and *yes* it was setup right, I've owned Ibanezes with thin necks for years and never had the issue with any but the RG2228, even the razor-thin RG550 neck. 

Now, I'm not saying the RGA8 is the be-all-end all guitar, it has its flaws: The bridge tail bolt ripped out of the body, the frets could be a lot nicer, and the stock pickups are cold and muddy sounding... not to mention that if they were gonna cheap out on them, they coulda _*at least*_ used a 9 volt battery and quick disconnect system in preparation for the many inevitable 808 / Blackout swaps.  I'm just happier with it for the aforementioned reasons, mainly sound wise.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 28, 2011)

I've never heard of anyone else having that issue or any others with their 2228, but I've heard of lots of people having problems with the RGA8. That speaks for itself.

Besides, and I'm going to work in pounds here, but I got my RG2228 fair cheap as I bought used. Now an RGA8 costs about £550-600 new. Add a couple hundred pounds for new pickups and whatnot and you end up not that far off the price for a used 2228. Now what is the point buying a lower quality guitar only to add in new pickups if you can buy a higher quality guitar for around the same price and not have to change the pickups so soon.


----------



## Rook (Jun 28, 2011)

Variant said:


> ^
> Dude... mine flexed, noticeably.  You could avoid it with a really light touch, but it's no way to play a guitar... and *yes* it was setup right, I've owned Ibanezes with thin necks for years and never had the issue with any but the RG2228, even the razor-thin RG550 neck.



Like I said, I can't make any assumptions without having it in my hands.

Have you since played another with a bendy neck? I'm not trying to argue, this is a serious thing, if you could go into detail I'd like to try and replicate what you're referring to on my own 2228 see if it's an actual design flaw, an isolated incident, or something else.


----------



## mot666 (Jun 29, 2011)

flexing 222228? what r ya doing grabing by the neck with both hands and throttling the poor thing to death?


----------



## Buckett (Apr 19, 2012)

I got an indonesian RGA8 and that's one of the best guitars i ever played. The neck is very comfortable to play and it keeps in tuning for a very long time. If you don't like the black color, you can check out the white one in Europe, or the Gray one in the US. 
I also tried the RG2228, and it feels good to play too, but the price is too high for a stock-model. I've never played a Agile, but if you live in Europe, like i do, it's too expensive (i think) to get one shipped to you.

So if i was you, i would buy the RGA8 and change the pick-ups to Duncans or EMG 808X's (The stock-pickups is very low quality)

Also welcome to the forum


----------



## IdentityDevice (Apr 20, 2012)

I got an agile septor 8 recently and im in love. $659! Arrived in a timely manner, neck is great, access to higher frets is great, pickups sound great (for stocks), finish is absolutely beautiful (purple), its light, coolest headstock IMO of any 8 I've ever seen and too me the headstock kinda determines if the guitar is cool or not Hahaha. I just highly recommend those guitars. Awesome man. I've played an rga8 once and wasn't impressed at all. Good luck with your decision


----------



## dkuehn1 (Apr 20, 2012)

Considered a Schecter? They make wonderful production 8's across all price ranges, and honestly? I never was a fan of the super ultra thin necks that are the wizard series. I like to dig in to my axe, and therefore personally have to FEEL that neck. That being said, the neck on my hellraiser 8 is the thinnest of all my guitars (Dean hardtail, Damien 7), but it wasnt a hindrance. I was expecting a huge fat, thick louisville slugger sawed in half. But not at all! Check out my recent post of it. I got a great deal utilizing a GC coupon code, and then heckling. Cost me 529.00 plus a little drive of around 50 miles. Honestly, check into this, what they come with stock BLOWS all the competition out of the water and the QC and playability will STUN you. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...5095-ngd-schecter-hellraiser-c-8-special.html

I think most people like to hate on Schecter because of their necks. But really, with 8 strings, and this is totally an opinion, a slightly (by slightly I am talking under 3 mm thicker, I think anyways), would help balance the guitar and add quite a bit to the sustain and feel. Plus, it is mahogony. And you get a nice ass looking fret board in addition! All opinions, but I feel the guitar looks better than an RGA8, and comes with 808s stock. So no switching would be necessary. 

Then again, in our world, there are Ibby guys, and there are Schecter guys! I happened to love Schecs! Try one out if possible!

But do keep in mind the shorter scale length. Most 8 string players jump up to an .80 on the low string right away, so if you are like that, dropping it from F# to E or around there wont be an issue. But, that being said, the slightly shorter scale does offer a comfort in familiarity and placement of the fingers. I still had to MASSIVELY stretch to emulate my 7 and 6 string tunes on this beast. But overall, took me under a week to pull em off flawlessly


----------



## nostealbucket (Apr 20, 2012)

2228. Played Rga 8, hated it. I have an Agile 828, but it just doesnt sound as good as the 2228.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Apr 20, 2012)

In my opinion:

RG2228*A* > RG2228 > RGA8 > Any Agile 8.


----------



## rekab (Apr 20, 2012)

Are you guys serious? This thread is from 2010. 
Some tard bumped it in 2011 and now some heroes of the universe are here to talk it out in 2012. 
Let it die

Edit: I do however agree with the post above. RG2228A discussion almost makes this necrobump worth it


----------

